# my new shrimps =)



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

My sulawesi shrimps


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great looking shrimp  Happy New Year!


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great looking shrimps, how are they doing so far ? I just got some too but not sure what I did but I have lost 4 within one week.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Cardinal Sulawesi shrimp need to have HIGH PH (8 up to 8.4) and temps of 84F usually 86F is good for them.

They also need biofilm off rocks to feed off. If you have a rock in another shrimp tank that has been in there for some time, use that in your sulawesi tank. Up the temp and PH can be upped by using crushed coral substrate.

You will lose them one by one if you don't have these parameters.
I kept these shrimps for over 1 1/2 years and had them breed for me too, so I can safely tell you they are finicky and very hard to keep alive.

You can also help them by adding the Indonesian snails with the yellow bodies, these have some kind of symbiotic relationship with the shrimp...don't know if the shrimp eat the snail poop or not, but they seem to do better with those snails in the tank with them.

Don't feed a lot....I put a small piece of algae wafer in and didn't feed again for at least a week.

They will hide all the time until they are used to you watching them, remember to top up the water (don't do water changes unless you have an ammonia spike) and use only the exact same temp of water to add back into the tank. Add it very very slowly so it doesn't create disturbance to the tank.

Hope this helps, it did with me.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you for your great advice.



bettaforu said:


> Cardinal Sulawesi shrimp need to have HIGH PH (8 up to 8.4) and temps of 84F usually 86F is good for them.
> 
> They also need biofilm off rocks to feed off. If you have a rock in another shrimp tank that has been in there for some time, use that in your sulawesi tank. Up the temp and PH can be upped by using crushed coral substrate.
> 
> ...


----------

